# AMHR Natonals Video Feed Online



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 6, 2008)

If you would like to watch the AMHR National Show online, for a limited time you can do so by going to this site: http://pointers.audiovideoweb.com/stcasx/2...ve6698/play.asx

Hope this works. Don't know how oe this will be online, but Lenard just gave this to me and I announced it in the show ring.

Mark


----------



## JanBKS (Sep 6, 2008)

*Great it comes in Great, Thanks a Bunch with sound even wooo hooo*

Jan


----------



## Barbie (Sep 6, 2008)

This is great - wish it would be on all the time.

Barbie


----------



## Jill (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU for sharing this link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tagalong (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks *Mark!* I hope it stays on for the whole show!!


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 6, 2008)

[SIZE=18pt]WOW! This is really great. Super Awesome! I hope that now it is on they will keep it up and running thru the rest of the show. [/SIZE]


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 6, 2008)

Oh this is a delight! Thank you..for how long?


----------



## crponies (Sep 6, 2008)

I too am enjoying the opportunity to watch some of the show.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Mark,

Don't know how it is being hosted, but it would be nice for the whole show. If you can let us know whom to Thank for hosting!


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 6, 2008)

Bump


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 6, 2008)

This is GREAT!!!! I am watching as long as they keep it going....PLEASE keep it going!!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm enjoying this immensely...took my shower got my snack and bottle of water and a comfie chair. Anyone know what class Linda Best and Fred are in tomorrow?


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 6, 2008)

OMG that little guy is way too cute!!!!


----------



## joyenes (Sep 6, 2008)

This is BAD REALLY BAD!! I will never be able to leave my chair OH! It took all my will power I could muster to go do chorse..OH Boy I may be in trouble if this streams all next week. There will be no clean laundry, dishes, no dinner OH Well, I LOVE IT



Really is the greatest..Joyce


----------



## kmh (Sep 6, 2008)

This is awesome, thanks Mark ! I hope we can see the entire show live.

Steph


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Sep 6, 2008)

This is the best ever Thank You so much to whomever is doing this. Its wonderful


----------



## tifflunn (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank You- I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

It's getting ready to start and I'm about to go nuts so excited (and on fire realizing I was confused on times and I do not have a client appt overlapping with watchng DESTINY tomorrow morning!!!).

This morning, I know both Erica and Sheryl have entries in the over/under, junior /senior gelding and mare ammy halter classes. I am cheering for them big time!!!

Having live feeds is like the best surprise of the year. I still cannot get over it


----------



## kmh (Sep 7, 2008)

The live feed is freezing up on me.....anyone else having this problem?

Steph


----------



## Kendra (Sep 7, 2008)

kmh said:


> The live feed is freezing up on me.....anyone else having this problem? Steph


Yes! I'm getting random stills, rather than video.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

Same here. But, the audio's doing good. I'm still watching


----------



## kaykay (Sep 7, 2008)

no trouble at all here. the pic is awesome and very clear


----------



## Charley (Sep 7, 2008)

Yesterday it all came in clear. Today I get it on my main computer fine but my laptop on the network just gives me audio and no video. Guess I will watch it on my main computer.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

Woohoo to our own SHERYL and DREAM WEAVER!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

NOW my feeds are working like yesterday (good!!!). I just saw Erica and Gambler fly by


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 7, 2008)

By the way folks, Lenard asked me to let you all know the video feed is being provided by the official show videographer, John Flanders of Flanders Video. I am glad it's a top quality feed - and knew coming from John it wouold be. I hope they will provide it until the end of the show. They are being told of all your positive feedback - which may encourage them to continue. Thanks again - hope you are all enjoying the show.

Mark


----------



## kaykay (Sep 7, 2008)

wow mccarthys horse is just stunning!! congrats to him

congrats also to denise and lonnie getting reserve and 3rd with their horses


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

YAY! Erica and Gambler!!!!!!! Loved his bucking over to the ribbon action!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 7, 2008)

Clear as a bell!


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 7, 2008)

it's coming in very well on my computer.

Jill do you what class is running now? I think my friend may be showing this morning.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

Right now it's ammy sr. geldings, over


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's the schedule for this morning and afternoon:


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

And this evening:


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

Erica and Jessie!!! WOOHOO!!! Way to go on Reserve National Champion!!!


----------



## targetsmom (Sep 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if Linda and Fred are in class 96??? That would be my guess, but I am not sure.


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks! she is showing Ammy halter mares under.

this is so nice. I always want to take time off work to go and watch but it always gets busy this time of year and I'm really needed at my workplace. I never thought i would wake up this morning and get to see my friend show.


----------



## Diana (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. This will be a great treat for all of us who weren't able to go.


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

targetsmom said:


> Does anyone know if Linda and Fred are in class 96??? That would be my guess, but I am not sure.


It looks like Linda and Fred are, back number 865 (see http://www.horseshowsonline.com and pick class entries).


----------



## kaykay (Sep 7, 2008)

what a tearjerker watching them give away the youth horses. Just awesome!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 7, 2008)

You think it's a tearjearker for you - I love reading the essays - but it really gets to me too.

Mark


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 7, 2008)

bump


----------



## Becky (Sep 7, 2008)

> By the way folks, Lenard asked me to let you all know the video feed is being provided by the official show videographer, John Flanders of Flanders Video. I am glad it's a top quality feed - and knew coming from John it wouold be. I hope they will provide it until the end of the show. They are being told of all your positive feedback - which may encourage them to continue. Thanks again - hope you are all enjoying the show.
> Mark


Mark, I'm very impressed with the video feed! It's perfect on my computer and the next best thing to being there!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 7, 2008)

Thank you Jill


----------



## kaykay (Sep 7, 2008)

Mark I heard you choking up and I just lost it, tears everywhere. We are lucky to have you as our voice!


----------



## Jill (Sep 7, 2008)

What class are we on now? I've been out doing the horse things here...


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 7, 2008)

KayKay - Thank you. I am very lucky to have you folks to work for.

Jill - we are on class 86 - Amateur Halter Junior under mares.

Mark


----------



## Charlotte (Sep 7, 2008)

SOMEBODY STOLE HOLLY!!!!



Our Holiday star! LOL The mostly white, black and white, tovero filly. Looks taller, but built very similarly. hehehe Neat. Jr Mares Ammy.

I 'finally' got a good video feed. It was so bad this a.m. I just went out and cleaned stalls. Wonder why. Another Okie was having the same problem but has a different ISP than we do. Is it mostly good for everyone watching?

I hope the feed is good for Monday night! We just put Blue Lyte(sp?) Special on the trailer to go for yearling futurity mares. Watch for her please in case I can't get a good feed. A Roan N Out Blue daughter. Blue roan 29 3/4" filly. She was only here for a few weeks of prep, but a real sweet filly. I don't know who will be showing her.

Charlotte

Holly's twin placed! YEA! I couldn't understand her name.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow! This _is_ clear--and a nice big screen too! Kudos to AMHR for this great feed!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 7, 2008)

My feed isn't real good but it's great to be able to watch. Sure wish I'd known about this when I was peeling all those apples yesterday. LOL Did you guys verify that Linda and Fred are in class 96???


----------



## tagalong (Sep 7, 2008)

> What class are we on now? I've been out doing the horse things here...


Now *Jill *- I am sure they can feed themselves, clean their own stalls etc. They need to understand the priorities here!








Great. Just like watching the AMHA feed last year, it seems that I am going to have trouble not just sitting here plunked down in front of the computer!

Laundry can do itself, right?





My feed is kind of stop and go at the moment - yesterday it was perfect!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2008)

Jill said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANK YOU for sharing this link!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am SOOOOO Happy to have this link! Thanks, Mark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 7, 2008)

THIS IS AWESOME!!!!!! Thanks to everybody who had anything to do with this !!!!

I want to see LINDA AND FRED!!!

I don't know who anybody else is!


----------



## Sunny (Sep 7, 2008)

This is soooooo fantastic!!!! I've been watching for about an hour and now, suddenly, it's frozen. Is it because it's the end of the morning session and they're taking a break?? Please say yes!!

That horse of Mike McCarthy's in the last class took my breath away!!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 7, 2008)

thats what I hoping for too!!!!



Sunny said:


> This is soooooo fantastic!!!! I've been watching for about an hour and now, suddenly, it's frozen. Is it because it's the end of the morning session and they're taking a break?? Please say yes!!
> That horse of Mike McCarthy's in the last class took my breath away!!!


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 7, 2008)

Sunny - yes we were taking a very short break between the morning and afternoon classes. We are now starting the afternoon classes with some showmanship, then we get into driving again. Class 96, Amateur Ladies Country Pleasure Driving, Under has 61 entries and will be a split class. Have fun watching.

Mark Bullington


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks for the info Mark. I also want to add my thanks for the great opportunity to "attend" Nationals with all the people who are really there. Please extend my thanks to those responsible for providing the feed. It's wonderful!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Sep 7, 2008)

On a break? It is 3:12 Eastern Time just after 1:00 their time?


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi All --I can't seem to get it to come up -- I just get "cannot find server" any suggestions - it is driving me nuts to not be there HELP ! ! !


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 7, 2008)

The link on page 1 works for me. Sorry I don't have other suggestions for you.


----------



## Gena (Sep 7, 2008)

Stacy - I am watching with Windows Media Player.

Maybe your firewall is blocking the feed? Hope you are able to get it to work!!!


----------



## MInx (Sep 7, 2008)

*Great reception and full page! Great sound, but mine keeps stopping and rebuffering,,anyway i'm on here for the day.*

Maxine


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm new to all this driving stuff. Who are the extra people lined up in front of each horse and what is their purpose???


----------



## Leeana (Sep 7, 2008)

Very neat, we've been there all morning but just stopped back to the hotel to wash clothes ext...that is neat..i didnt know they were airing it. I was watching classes and i looked back and seen the cams but didnt think they were live via internet.


----------



## MountainMeadows (Sep 7, 2008)

Nope, still can't seem to get it - I am such a dork when it comes to this kind of stuff


----------



## bingo (Sep 7, 2008)

Someone was questioning the break at 1:00 today. For those that have not been to Nationals we have 3 sessions daily.

Morning starts at 8:30 Afternoon 1:30 and Evening at 6:30

Sessions can run into each other leaving little breaks for the judges however if they end early the Afternoon or Evening sessions cannot start before the designated times.


----------



## Gena (Sep 7, 2008)

MountainMeadows said:


> Nope, still can't seem to get it - I am such a dork when it comes to this kind of stuff


I feel bad you can't get it to work! If I lived closer I would run right over!

What program is it trying to open up in?

I hope someone else has suggestions...


----------



## tagalong (Sep 7, 2008)

*Stacy* - do you have Windows Media Player? If you have the newest version (11?) sometimes it will not work for live feeds and you may need to back down to the ealrier version - that is what I had to do for feeds for something else a while back.

If it still does not work check your security fire walls/spam blockers/pop-up blockers ... they may stop the feed from accessing...

Is anyone on dial-up getting it? That might also be an issue as the connection will be too slow to support the feed...

Margot also cannot get it... and we have no idea why...

It is lovely and clear at times I hope the AMHA one is like this this year as well!

*Appylover2* - those people are headers... part of driving protocol from carriage days. They stand in front of the horse for safety measures - to prevent the horse from moving forward or fussing.


----------



## Gena (Sep 7, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Gena, you need Windows Media Player


Thanks Mary Lou! Thats what I am watching it in - maybe Stacy has the newer one that Tagalong mentioned. I also wonder if its her firewall? I hope she can get it to work!

I am so impressed with how clear it is and the sound is crystal clear!!


----------



## Gena (Sep 7, 2008)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> oops, sorry Gena.. I got you mixed up with Stacy.. DOH! OH!


Thats OK!





I hope she can get it to work!


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 7, 2008)

I've never been to nationals or seen it do they have any carriage competition and if so when is it.

Also what is the difference with a park horse? I will watch but just wondering what the specifics are.


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 7, 2008)

hey everyone i just got back in, does anyone know what class is coming in next?


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 7, 2008)

I believe it is the Chariots Class up next at 6:30pm


----------



## kaykay (Sep 7, 2008)

Sometimes it is because your windows are not updated to the latest update. Update your windows and try again.


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 7, 2008)

thanks!

I was afraid i might have missed my friends driving class, but looks like i made it home in time and with lots of time to spare.


----------



## Dream (Sep 7, 2008)

Vanessa,

Pam and Steve got reserve champion in Ammy ladies country pleasure earlier. There were 63 in the class! Jim will drive him soon and then he goes in Roadster. Can't wait!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 7, 2008)

That Chariot Class was toooo cute!!! Wish there had been more entries.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 7, 2008)

I am having fun watching. How do those tails work?

Emma


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 7, 2008)

More questions, how do they get their tails up like that on the park horses? Are they fake or is the crouper really that tight?


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 7, 2008)

Dream said:


> Vanessa,Pam and Steve got reserve champion in Ammy ladies country pleasure earlier. There were 63 in the class! Jim will drive him soon and then he goes in Roadster. Can't wait!


OMG!!! i so would have rather watched that then the demo derby at the fair!.

I'm just going off what is listed on horse shows online or whatever it's called lol. it only has steve listed in 3 driving classes.

I saw her in halter this morning, i thought she did a great job


----------



## bingo (Sep 7, 2008)

Heading out soon but Park Harness horses wear fake tails.


----------



## muffntuf (Sep 7, 2008)

Mary Sansevere is in the ring now! Go Mary!

Mary WON!

Bob took 5th.


----------



## ShaunaL (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm sorry if this has been asked already but where do I find the show schedule so I know when to watch? I have two weanlings fillies in futurity and open that I am hoping to see!!!!

Thanks






eta - found it


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 8, 2008)

Can someone post todays schedule so when I return from work I can know what I am watching and when I can get all fed and cared for without missing too much.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2008)

Shortpig said:


> Can someone post todays schedule so when I return from work I can know what I am watching and when I can get all fed and cared for without missing too much.


Yep



Here you go:


----------



## whitney (Sep 8, 2008)

Boy that looks like a ZOO!

How many judges are out there?

The horses are stacked in like sardines.

When I opened the feed all I saw were arms flapping everywhere.


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you Thank you Thank you!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Sep 8, 2008)

Thank you Jill!!!!!


----------



## jrae (Sep 8, 2008)

Jill said:


> It's getting ready to start and I'm about to go nuts so excited (and on fire realizing I was confused on times and I do not have a client appt overlapping with watchng DESTINY tomorrow morning!!!).
> This morning, I know both Erica and Sheryl have entries in the over/under, junior /senior gelding and mare ammy halter classes. I am cheering for them big time!!!
> 
> Having live feeds is like the best surprise of the year. I still cannot get over it


Hey Jill! I missed Sheryl and Lil T. Did you catch a glimpse of them? How was he acting???


----------



## kaykay (Sep 8, 2008)

Dang Getitias horses are really cleaning up this year!! Congrats Getitia


----------



## whitney (Sep 8, 2008)

This is TOO fun! Erica is one SMOOTH handler!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2008)

WOOHOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Erica and TKO got Reserve National Champion in Jr. Ammy Stallions AND

Erica and Destiny got us a 4th in Sr. Ammy Stallions!!! This is probably his final Natioanls and in that class the past 4 years, he's received 2005 -- 5th, 2006 -- 3rd, 2007 -- 1st / National Champion and now 2008 -- 4th. I'm so proud!!!

Destiny will be showing again Wednesday in driving with Larry Parnell!!!











> This is TOO fun! Erica is one SMOOTH handler!!!!!!!!


That is for sure!!! Awesome, flawless, amazing... I need a thesaurus!!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2008)

jrae said:


> Hey Jill! I missed Sheryl and Lil T. Did you catch a glimpse of them? How was he acting???


Janet -- I missed Sheryl and Lil T



I had a couple client calls before I asked my assistant to hold them.


----------



## jrae (Sep 8, 2008)

Jill said:


> jrae said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Jill! I missed Sheryl and Lil T. Did you catch a glimpse of them? How was he acting???
> ...


Jill,

I just talked to her they aren't showing til this afternoon! Sounds like they are having fun.


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 8, 2008)

pssst, someone has to keep me updated on whats going on, i'm at work and can't watch lol

p.s. my friend got res champion in all her driving classes yesterday! I was so glad that i could watch, i hope i'm not at work when she shows again.


----------



## whitney (Sep 8, 2008)

I think a few of the horses think its LIBERTY class this morning...............


----------



## Kendra (Sep 8, 2008)

The video and sound are both working perfectly for me this morning - not sure what the problem was yesterday! I've never been to an AMHR show, so this is fun AND educational for me!

I'm curious though, why do they line up facing the stands like that? It looks like they have them crammed in.

I like hearing which forum members are in classes, so I have someone to cheer for! Anyone we know in Versatility?


----------



## Mark & Sharon Bullington (Sep 8, 2008)

It IS getting a little "spirited" in here. But, that happens is almost every show at some point. There are some absolutely stunning horses here - the quality gets better and better every year. Glad you are all having fun watching. To Dom and Jan (from a quick note they sent me) we miss you folks too - wish you could be here. Contact Lenard through the show office insofar as sponsoring the web cam.

Mark


----------



## Ashley (Sep 8, 2008)

The only one I reconize that I know is on the forum is Sanny. Some of them people dont look to thrilled to be there.


----------



## whitney (Sep 8, 2008)

LTD now thats how to jump a horse! That was LTD with the Overo wasn't it? Boy that little palomino did a NICE job too!

I wish they would pan the audience to see how many are in the stands.

COWBOY HATS ROCK!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Sep 8, 2008)

Very clear and loud here!! Just want to thank everyone responsible for taping and letting us view the show. I hope they show all of it and was wondering if any one knew when Liberty, Costume and Trail classes will be. Are they usually at night, Thanks again and congratulations to all.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 8, 2008)

Who's got the draft style mini? How cool to see one out there again!


----------



## kaykay (Sep 8, 2008)

I put my donation in!! he said they are going to try and do this for congress too woohoooo

and yes that was lisa d!!


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2008)

What class are they on now?


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 8, 2008)

I believe that this is the Futurity Mare Foal 30" and under.


----------



## barefoot (Sep 8, 2008)

Is that Erica in the blue with the buckskin?

I like watching that little paint carry on. He was having a ball.


----------



## Jill (Sep 8, 2008)

barefoot said:


> Is that Erica in the blue with the buckskin?
> 
> 
> 
> I like watching that little paint carry on. He was having a ball.


YEP, and she just took Futurity Reserve National Champion with Echo Me Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cretahillsgal (Sep 8, 2008)

YEAH!!!!






GO ERICA!!


----------



## twister (Sep 8, 2008)

This is awesome, awesome awesome!!! I just found the link and it is fabulous





















It is going to be hard to go to work tomorrow.

Yvonne


----------



## Shortpig (Sep 9, 2008)

WOW! I was surprised to see how the 2yo Stallion futurity class was. Those young boys can certainly be onery little guys. For some reason I was expecting to see well behaved horses being led in. Not saying they were bad don't get me wrong. Actually it was nice to see them so fired up and then when it came time to set them up they were at that time very well behaved.

I loved that stallion who won the 3yo driving futurity class. Did you see that boy move? Park Horse. He was just a beautiful mover.

Oh what a shame I have to go to work and miss all the daytime classes. I am so looking forward to Thursday evening and the liberty classes. Those are the classes that will be so awesome to watch.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Sep 9, 2008)

RockRiverTiff said:


> Who's got the draft style mini? How cool to see one out there again!


I believe you are looking at the miniature Belgian? He is an actual belgian that just never grew, he is 27 years old and 37" tall. He is awesome! Sadly a gelding lol.

This video feed is awesome, get to watch it from the comferts of the hotel lol.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Sep 9, 2008)

JMS Miniatures said:


> RockRiverTiff said:
> 
> 
> > Who's got the draft style mini? How cool to see one out there again!
> ...


Wow! Well that explains why he was such an excellent example of the draft type then.


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2008)

Does anyone have or know where I could see a picture of the miniature sized draft?

Would he be considered a dwarf draft?


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 9, 2008)

NO WAY a REAL belgian draft would "not grow." I would love to see a picture of that... sounds like a fun story to tell people though to get attention...

Andrea


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 9, 2008)

i havn't been able to watch much, but i will be able tonight! i saw some of the classes last night and i thought the sound was much better then it was on sunday, although the sound was already really good before.

you can see photos of this "mini belgian" on the wash burn website, go to 08 proofs, AMRH nat's, class 119 it shows him driving and at halter and jumping.

I'm not sure if it will work but this is link to the page with the photos.

class 119


----------



## Jill (Sep 9, 2008)

> i havn't been able to watch much, but i will be able tonight! i saw some of the classes last night and i thought the sound was much better then it was on sunday, although the sound was already really good before.
> you can see photos of this "mini belgian" on the wash burn website, go to 08 proofs, AMRH nat's, class 119 it shows him driving and at halter and jumping.
> 
> I'm not sure if it will work but this is link to the page with the photos.
> ...


He looks so different than what I'm used to seeing BUT (oh man!!!) would I love to lay some hugs on him!!! He is so cute!!! I love that halter picture of him, and what I think I read of his personality in his expression. Thank you for telling me how to take a look at that guy


----------



## disneyhorse (Sep 9, 2008)

There's no way that's a "Belgian that didn't grow" but it is a perfect example of the old style mini that lots of people really love. He is turned out SO nicely and looks great in that Meadowbrook. That is the old-style Thelwell Shetland Pony that many grew up with, and love!

Andrea


----------



## bingo (Sep 9, 2008)

I totally agree with Disneyhorse. While he is an adorable horse who is turned out very nicely I would not in any way believe that is a actual Belgian dwarf.

I think he is a cute little using pony just like the ponies many of us have grown up on~!


----------



## stormo41 (Sep 9, 2008)

disneyhorse said:


> There's no way that's a "Belgian that didn't grow" but it is a perfect example of the old style mini that lots of people really love. He is turned out SO nicely and looks great in that Meadowbrook. That is the old-style Thelwell Shetland Pony that many grew up with, and love!Andrea


thats what i thought too.

I agree i think he looks great in that cart!

does anyone know what class is going to run after the break?


----------



## uwharrie (Sep 9, 2008)

OMG the Roman Chariot class was hysterical!

The little guy sure could move

and now the costume class


----------



## AppyLover2 (Sep 9, 2008)

That cave man theme is hilarious!! What neat constumes everyone has.


----------

